

Hanging with hackers can make you paranoid - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-10302236-245.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
mziulu
I don't know, but this sounds like a hell of a lot of fun. Perhaps it's just
the reporter pumping up the story, dunno, but it really conveyed the image of
a meeting of passionate people that enjoy what they do.

------
abyssknight
Having been at Defcon 17 this year, I can say that this was _not_ the
highlight of the weekend. Speakers were arrested on CCW charges, ATMs
compromised, potential Korean spies playing press, arcade games erroring out,
etc. None of that was the big show. What they aren't talking about is the SSL
Strip null byte attack, or the mobile phone fuzzer app that was released.

If you ever get the chance to go, take it. Defcon is an experience you will
remember, and it is extremely valuable for us hackers to attend, if for
nothing else, for the contacts and friends you'll meet.

------
jcl
Interesting that the fake ATMs might have been placed independent of the
conference... That means that everyone else at the casino was _not
sufficiently paranoid_ , and it took a hacker conference to reveal the
deception.

------
iguanatom
It's not paranoia if they really are out to get me.

------
stse
I'm sad to say that some european hackers are reluctant to go to defcon
because of the risk of being "registered" or even arrested.

